# plumbing conduit?



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

Pretty common here as I am in a largely rural area. Seems farmers use it all the time.


----------



## Alectrician69 (May 3, 2007)

Since when was electrician spelled farmer?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

As long as they don't use plumbing FITTINGS, like 90s and 45s. Or worse-TEEs   "Oh, you can't get wires through there? Why not?"


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That gets red tagged on my small circle of influence. The inspectors will cite UL listing. There may be truth in that rejection, it does not bend under heating near as well as standard schedule 40 or schedule 80 gray pvc does. Watching ac contractors try to bend the drains on ac units has taught me that. I asked a local inspec about this once and his claim was an altogether different plastic mix is used in the white pipe.


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

We have no county electric code so it is the Wild west outside the cities. Some of the smaller towns have no codes either. It seems every farmer I have encountered thinks he can do anything! You should see some of the carpentry and plumbing they do.


----------

